# Distributors Wanted.



## valsecchi.mrc (Nov 11, 2010)

have you tired it?


----------



## freno (Apr 9, 2012)

valsecchi.mrc said:


> have you tired it?


\i have tried it... i supply the product to truck companies and they are bringing great responses.. is not new in Australia... Is one of the best work from home business ever to hit the market... their bonuses are sweet, $25-50 for each referrals wow!, not including the profit you generate as a distributor... if interested register at their official website syntekglobal. use this ID-17339 when registering


----------

